# Are there any kinds of coral that can survive in brackish water?



## kuhndog09 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello. I've got a 10 gallon tank with a GSP and a fiddler crab (surprisingly its still alive after 2 weeks). I was wondering if there are any forms of soft coral that could survive in this water. The only plants I have growing in there were those bulbs from walmart (all grew but one). Would it be a problem with the GSP and crab I have in there now? I've seen the puffer take one or two bites off of the leaves but for the most part has left them alone. Thanks.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

what is your salinity?


----------



## kuhndog09 (Oct 14, 2011)

I honestly have no idea on the salinity. I had just read 2 tablespoons per 10 gallons and thats what I had put in it.


----------



## Totem44 (Mar 15, 2011)

Puffers are usually labeled as "not reef friendly" they will nip and try to eat them. Try finding a really cheap mushroom coral , try it out


----------



## wickworth (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for sharing and keep sharing more.


----------

